# Saddle before the horse category



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

On the General Semi-Automatic forum is the question of buying an accessory for a gun before buying the gun. Been there, done that.

A number of years ago I saw a Smith & Wesson K-22 Masterpiece in .22 Magnum at my local gun shop. It was a gun for which I had no use, but it had a handsome pair of smooth goncala alves stocks fitted. I observed it would almost be worth it to buy the gun just for the stocks.

I went back a few weeks later and the gun was gone. But, sitting behind the counter were those stocks! The buyer had opted for Pachmyer fake rubber grips. For $10 those grips went home with me.

Arriving home, I proudly showed my wife my new grips.

"They're pretty. What gun are they for?" asked my wife.

"Oh, I don't have a gun for them yet," I told her. This got me sort of a mortified look.


Not long after I did get a 6" Smith Model 586 for them.

Been "seeding" parts boxes ever since!

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And, not long after that, a friend of mine called me one Saturday afternoon on the telephone.

"Bob, I'm at a yard sale and there's a nice looking saddle for only $100. Want me to get it for you?"

"Uh, Clyde, I'm without a horse now."

"Well, I thought maybe if you had a saddle you'd buy you one."

Didn't work that time.

Bob Wright


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I've done this with a few really nice used holsters. Made for specific guns that I didn't own, but nice & a good price. I have yet to fill 'em with the correct guns yet. A new opportunity at every gun show though.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## kvnsll (May 8, 2006)

I have bought reloading dies and brass for guns yet to be purchased.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Almost..*



kvnsll said:


> I have bought reloading dies and brass for guns yet to be purchased.


 I almost done the same thing about a week ago. I almost bought a set of 9mm dies and don't even own a 9mm. It's in the future. :smt082


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

Yep I've done it, last time was when I purchased 200 rounds of Starline .454Casull brass in anticipation of turning my .41RemMag SBHH into a .41 caliber wildcat. Ended up giving them away as a KARMA on the Ruger Forum, paid shipping too.


----------

